# ISIS, will they strike...Part 2 "The answer"



## JAXNY (Sep 14, 2014)

Brigitte Gabriel: Radical Islam: The Plan to Dest…: http://youtu.be/PFO1AtjoUoo

Originally done by F.R.A.N.K. 
This is long about 50 minutes, I urge all to view it. She is the woman from my last video post about peaceful Muslims. She is from Lebanon and has the real insight on radical Muslims  and their intentions for America. She will give you a concrete answer on, Will they attack us? Since Frank originally brought this topic up, I wanted to shed some clearer light on it. 
I believe you all will find it very interesting, disturbing, shocking, appalling and something every single one of us needs to be concerned with. 
Its time for more people to open their eyes to the threats of this country.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2014)

more nwo shit ..worlds fuked man


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 14, 2014)

you can't spell ISIS without CIA, 

-James Corbett feeds me most of my nwo/real news, of The Corbett Report,


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> more nwo shit ..worlds fuked man



Yeah unfortunately it is. The video is interesting though on the fact of how they have already begun infiltrating ight under our noses.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2014)

these fuks came outta no where and are well funded ..Its all controlled by who ever is pulling the strings..Order out of chaos end result will be a one world government ,kill off some of the population,put people to work in fema camps,and change us in devil worshipers..Ya i sound like a nut untill were all in camps together..wont be to funny then


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> these fuks came outta no where and are well funded ..Its all controlled by who ever is pulling the strings..Order out of chaos end result will be a one world government ,kill off some of the population,put people to work in fema camps,and change us in devil worshipers..Ya i sound like a nut untill were all in camps together..wont be to funny then



If you watch about the last 20 or 15 minutes of this video you will see exactly how that is going to happen. this women is very informative and has her facts down.


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> these fuks came outta no where and are well funded ..Its all controlled by who ever is pulling the strings..Order out of chaos end result will be a one world government ,kill off some of the population,put people to work in fema camps,and change us in devil worshipers..Ya i sound like a nut untill were all in camps together..wont be to funny then



they wont get me on the trains,


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 14, 2014)

i think she's just a hate-monger though, i'll watch the full 50 mins tonite       spitzer gets to the issue here       https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV7ES5jnk3E


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Sep 14, 2014)

They just released another beheading video of a British aid worker.
I'm at work so I'll view the video later.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2014)

ive been studying "conspiracy" shit for over 10 years..Everything i heard back then is all coming true


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> They just released another beheading video of a British aid worker.
> I'm at work so I'll view the video later.



great scare tactics ..all we see is shit on the tube


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Sep 14, 2014)

Jax,

This is a very good message to many who are oblivious to the state of our country. Appreciate you posting it.


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> great scare tactics ..all we see is shit on the tube



If you want to see the actual beheading along with the others Bundy, I can tell you were to find it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2014)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Jax,
> 
> This is a very good message to many who are oblivious to the state of our country. Appreciate you posting it.



most people are 100% oblivious bro..as long as the game is on and beer is in the belly most people are happy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> If you want to see the actual beheading along with the others Bundy, I can tell you were to find it.



i saw plenty i cant handle that crap anymore..its fukkin gross


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i saw plenty i cant handle that crap anymore..its fukkin gross



It is gross. And disturbing.  I read your post wrong. I thought you were saying that you only can find the censored you tube crap.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> It is gross. And disturbing.  I read your post wrong. I thought you were saying that you only can find the censored you tube crap.



i havent watched tv in years.I got real into certain speakers that i go out to listen to.Alot of good stuff on youtube as well.I was once real blind to whats really going on then this nut i know really opened my eyes to this shit.I used to handle the beheadings fine now i cant watch that shit anymore.Who would of thought in 2014 were talking about beheadings


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i havent watched tv in years.I got real into certain speakers that i go out to listen to.Alot of good stuff on youtube as well.I was once real blind to whats really going on then this nut i know really opened my eyes to this shit.I used to handle the beheadings fine now i cant watch that shit anymore.Who would of thought in 2014 were talking about beheadings



Agree on all counts. Television is less than worthless as an information source. Modern day opiate of the people.


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 15, 2014)

uggh, give me my forty nine minutes back, http://thinkprogress.org/world/2014/06/23/3451912/sarsour-gabriel-islamophobia/


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 15, 2014)

lafdigs said:


> uggh, give me my forty nine minutes back, http://thinkprogress.org/world/2014/06/23/3451912/sarsour-gabriel-islamophobia/



Typical liberal tactic try and discredit some one reputable by labeling them Islamophobes, homophobes, racist, sexist etc, etc, etc. They are also the masters of taking things out of context. The woman with the red scarf has her had up her ass.  I've learned to never listen to the bullshit they spew off CNN.


----------



## Infantry87 (Sep 15, 2014)

If anyone thinks that shit isn't about to get real as ****, then your about as wrong as 2 boys ****ing. People forget veterans are disgruntled as hell and looking for a reason to put these assholes in the dirt. 1. Be prepared to fight in the dark. They will go after our major resources first... Ie power, water, food, and ammo. Stock up on shit. 2. Invest in a plate carrier. Trust me you'll like it. 3. They can't aim for shit. They pray and spray. So tighten up your shot group... Do I think it'll happen soon? I give it less than 6 months. If you don't believe me, cool. These assholes are savages and are willing to die. But what they don't understand is our government is failing us as veterans but much more as a country and our so called leadership are pussies and will lay down when they do eventually get some balls and try something. But I will tell you this, I won't be on some ****ing video or a bus on the path to my death.


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 15, 2014)

Infantry87 said:


> If anyone thinks that shit isn't about to get real as ****, then your about as wrong as 2 boys ****ing. People forget veterans are disgruntled as hell and looking for a reason to put these assholes in the dirt. 1. Be prepared to fight in the dark. They will go after our major resources first... Ie power, water, food, and ammo. Stock up on shit. 2. Invest in a plate carrier. Trust me you'll like it. 3. They can't aim for shit. They pray and spray. So tighten up your shot group... Do I think it'll happen soon? I give it less than 6 months. If you don't believe me, cool. These assholes are savages and are willing to die. But what they don't understand is our government is failing us as veterans but much more as a country and our so called leadership are pussies and will lay down when they do eventually get some balls and try something. But I will tell you this, I won't be on some ****ing video or a bus on the path to my death.



Something major will happen before Obama leaves office. 
Every evil F Ck out there knows Obama is holding the door open for them.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 15, 2014)

lafdigs said:


> uggh, give me my forty nine minutes back, http://thinkprogress.org/world/2014/06/23/3451912/sarsour-gabriel-islamophobia/



Always a devil's advocate in the group. "Somehow this has to be the US' fault....you are all hate mongers. Those sweet ISIS characters couldn't possibly be in the wrong."

Every retort you make in their defense should be rebutted with a beheading video of some poor liberal aid worker trying to help people--that some tech savvy barbarian shot on an iPhone.


----------



## Infantry87 (Sep 15, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Something major will happen before Obama leaves office.
> Every evil F Ck out there knows Obama is holding the door open for them.



Oh yea I put money on it. All I know is when a terrorist org can go from 10,000 to around 45,000 in a few months and they're the richest terror organization, the sky is literally the limit. Banks, weapons, planes, tanks, **** even human trafficking.


----------



## shenky (Sep 15, 2014)

My answer is tha if they strike US soil, our own government will be to blame, as we inadvertently created ISIS with our twisted geopolitical chess game we play for domination.

Ill also add that I believe it far more likely for china, Russia or an ally of either to strike us in the world war we are currently heading toward


----------



## Maijah (Sep 15, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> ive been studying "conspiracy" shit for over 10 years..Everything i heard back then is all coming true



Yes its true, I just keep my mouth shut because anytime I express my opinion/views on conspiracy theories I am called paranoid or crazy. Its only a matter of time until the masses will see the truth.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 15, 2014)

shenky said:


> My answer is tha if they strike US soil, our own government will be to blame, as we inadvertently created ISIS with our twisted geopolitical chess game we play for domination.



These ****ers have been lopping off heads for thousands of years. It's just recently become en vogue  to blame America for it.


----------



## shenky (Sep 15, 2014)

joliver said:


> These ****ers have been lopping off heads for thousands of years. It's just recently become en vogue  to blame America for it.



Radical Islamic nut jobs have been around for a long time, yes. No one is blaming US for that. However, the US trained and armed the same rebels that would form the Islamic state. In fact , the US knew that the same people they were arming and training to overthrow gaddafi (sp?) had links to al queda an other terrorist networks. We knew this and yet we kept funding and arming them. Why? Because Libya was heading toward a gold standard / African currency an that did not coincide with USA's interest.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 15, 2014)

shenky said:


> Radical Islamic nut jobs have been around for a long time, yes. No one is blaming US for that. However, the US trained and armed the same rebels that would form the Islamic state. In fact , the US knew that the same people they were arming and training to overthrow gaddafi (sp?) had links to al queda an other terrorist networks. We knew this and yet we kept funding and arming them. Why? Because Libya was heading toward a gold standard / African currency an that did not coincide with USA's interest.



Good god. What a bunch of gibberish.  Gold standard in a country with a GDP that is roughly the size of the US candy market. News flash--commodity spot prices are in US dollars. If they wanted their currency to be plutonium chips, they'd still be linked to the dollar.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 15, 2014)

And by the way, it is easy as **** to get armed and trained by the US. Present yourself as pro-USA, say you hate extremism and boom--m-16 delivery.   

It's not like we seek out the osama bin ladens of the world and give them weapons. In fact, when i was in Afghanistan, the base was astir because a new tribe had pledged US allegiance for protection. Hell, they just did it so they could call in drone strikes by proxy on their neighbors.


----------



## shenky (Sep 15, 2014)

joliver said:


> Good god. What a bunch of gibberish.  Gold standard in a country with a GDP that is roughly the size of the US candy market. News flash--commodity spot prices are in US dollars. If they wanted their currency to be plutonium chips, they'd still be linked to the dollar.



I'm sorry Joliver, I disagree; Libyas move to an African currency would be signicant

http://m.us.wsj.com/articles/libyan...hest-level-in-five-months-1405506444?mobile=y

Libya exports a huge amount of oil. After Nixon, US dollar was no longer backed by gold. Without oil, US dollar loses all leverage. All oil is traded in US dollars. An African currency would mean African oil is not traded in US currency. Any country who has attempted to do this has been kicked in the ass by US. What was Hussein trying to do right before we overthrew him? Trade oil in their own currency. Most "humanitarian efforts" with military force in Middle East is one move In a geopolitical chess game for domination.

But really, I need to abandon this thread


----------



## Joliver (Sep 15, 2014)

shenky said:


> I'm sorry Joliver, I disagree; Libyas move to an African currency would be signicant
> 
> http://m.us.wsj.com/articles/libyan...hest-level-in-five-months-1405506444?mobile=y
> 
> ...




Gold standard is an impossibility. There is an estimated $9 trillion in gold on/in the earth--assuming $1,600 per ounce.  Gold would have to have a predetermined value, above that of its practical value--essentially making it fiat.  Then you are where were we are now...except you can't carry it because it's heavy as hell.

Saddam Hussein had huge faith in the dollar--he buried himself with a 100 million of them.  That's why he wanted to trade in the worthless dinar. Something for nothing.

It isn't just oil that is traded with a dollar spot price....it's every commodity.  

Only poor underdeveloped countries could do it...and even then, it wouldn't take long for advance countries to use arbitrage via the forex to rob them blind.  Then only the population would have gold in their mattress, and the government would have none-- which sounds good-- until you visit Somalia.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 15, 2014)

I have many weapons, ammo, and a good deal of government training on how to survive in wild and engage multiple targets. Bring it.


----------



## MS1605 (Sep 16, 2014)

Bundy, good to see another like minded person. I too dont watch tv at all. There is a reason the Rockefeller family went and bought up all the newspaper, radio and tv media at the turn of the century. They controll everything that is seen, read and heard. 

But like has been said, any time you mention anything like that your crazy...

they have eyes but can not seen. Ears but can not hear...


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 16, 2014)

shenky said:


> My answer is tha if they strike US soil, our own government will be to blame, as we inadvertently created ISIS with our twisted geopolitical chess game we play for domination.
> 
> Ill also add that I believe it far more likely for china, Russia or an ally of either to strike us in the world war we are currently heading toward



What is this shit these days that, it's America's fault. It will be our own governments fault if evil f cks want to attack us. UN F ckin believable. 
They will attack us Shenky weather we trained them or not. Only difference is is that they my be a little better trained because maybe we trained them. It certainly is not or fault if they attack us because we might have trained them,  They will do it weather we had trained them or not.
And one of the reasons we do train them is because we have pussy ass leaders like we do now who just won't let American troops go in there and get the job done right without having their hands tied behind their backs by the crying liberals. Just like we are about to train the Iraqis and Kurds and put American weapons in their hands so when ISIS kicks their asses and they drop our weapons and run, so we can arm the enemy some more again with American weapons and train supposed allies that will hop to the other side in the instant of foreseeable defeat. 
The people who feel they need to sympathize with them and blame America, why don't you just catch a flight over their and hand yourselves in for being the evil American that you are.
And right before they cut of your head, in your video you can tell the world how it's America's fault.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 16, 2014)

MS1605 said:


> Bundy, good to see another like minded person. I too dont watch tv at all. There is a reason the Rockefeller family went and bought up all the newspaper, radio and tv media at the turn of the century. They controll everything that is seen, read and heard.
> 
> But like has been said, any time you mention anything like that your crazy...
> 
> they have eyes but can not seen. Ears but can not hear...



Ive been called crazy a thousand times already lol..I dont even talk much about the occult to people anymore.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 16, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I have many weapons, ammo, and a good deal of government training on how to survive in wild and engage multiple targets. Bring it.



lolthat awesome! Them skills are good to have


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 16, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> What is this shit these days that, it's America's fault. It will be our own governments fault if evil f cks want to attack us. UN F ckin believable.
> They will attack us Shenky weather we trained them or not. Only difference is is that they my be a little better trained because maybe we trained them. It certainly is not or fault if they attack us because we might have trained them,  They will do it weather we had trained them or not.
> And one of the reasons we do train them is because we have pussy ass leaders like we do now who just won't let American troops go in there and get the job done right without having their hands tied behind their backs by the crying liberals. Just like we are about to train the Iraqis and Kurds and put American weapons in their hands so when ISIS kicks their asses and they drop our weapons and run, so we can arm the enemy some more again with American weapons and train supposed allies that will hop to the other side in the instant of foreseeable defeat.
> The people who feel they need to sympathize with them and blame America, why don't you just catch a flight over their and hand yourselves in for being the evil American that you are.
> And right before they cut of your head, in your video you can tell the world how it's America's fault.



You completely missed Shenky's point. He never stated we our to blame because we trained them....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 16, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> Ive been called crazy a thousand times already lol..I dont even talk much about the occult to people anymore.



You and me both Bundy.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 16, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> Ive been called crazy a thousand times already lol..I dont even talk much about the occult to people anymore.





Docd187123 said:


> You and me both Bundy.



Why don't you guys start up another thread, I would love to hear your perspective on the occult.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 16, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Why don't you guys start up another thread, I would love to hear your perspective on the occult.



no thank you hahaha dont people think im fukked up enough around here


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 16, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> no thank you hahaha dont people think im fukked up enough around here


I was going to say no one could think you were any crazier on here anyway lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 16, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I was going to say no one could think you were any crazier on here anyway lol



I dont think the people we call our "leaders" are the same species as me and you..see why I dont talk much about it..sounds wacky right


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 16, 2014)

queen elizabeth is one scary looking bitch..all them royal fuks are weird looking


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 16, 2014)

Bro everyone has a perspective and I regard them openly. Who the hell am I to say someone is wrong unless they want to run an oral only cycle lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 16, 2014)

look I got 666 in my thank post count..


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 16, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> look I got 666 in my thank post count..



Coincidence?  I think not.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 16, 2014)

well since im doomed ill say this..Our leaders pretend to be catholic,christians,and jews but really their all luciferian


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 16, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> If you want to see the actual beheading along with the others Bundy, I can tell you were to find it.



I have seen no such videos,,,I guessing it will really piss me off but I gotta see it... Im sending a pm


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Sep 16, 2014)

Conspiracy 101 with bro Bundy!
I'd watch


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Sep 16, 2014)

This is gonna be some DaVinci Code shit


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 16, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> You completely missed Shenky's point. He never stated we our to blame because we trained them....



Well if I missed his point then I apologize but I'm still not seeing it. I wish I knew how to high light in red  a sentence in a post. He says if they attack us it will be our own governments fault for training them. Please tell me where I'm mis interpreting this.


----------



## shenky (Sep 16, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> What is this shit these days that, it's America's fault. It will be our own governments fault if evil f cks want to attack us. UN F ckin believable.
> They will attack us Shenky weather we trained them or not. Only difference is is that they my be a little better trained because maybe we trained them. It certainly is not or fault if they attack us because we might have trained them,  They will do it weather we had trained them or not.
> And one of the reasons we do train them is because we have pussy ass leaders like we do now who just won't let American troops go in there and get the job done right without having their hands tied behind their backs by the crying liberals. Just like we are about to train the Iraqis and Kurds and put American weapons in their hands so when ISIS kicks their asses and they drop our weapons and run, so we can arm the enemy some more again with American weapons and train supposed allies that will hop to the other side in the instant of foreseeable defeat.
> The people who feel they need to sympathize with them and blame America, why don't you just catch a flight over their and hand yourselves in for being the evil American that you are.
> And right before they cut of your head, in your video you can tell the world how it's America's fault.



You absolutely missed my point, but I ask myself the same question - "what's with this shit today"; the masses unquestioningly watch their mainstream news station like every situation is simply us vs them or good guy bad guy, when it's always do much more complex. No one is sympathizing with the psychopathic radicals, we are questioning how it got so out of hand and why we are getting involved and in almost every instance, you can follow the money trail.  I truly wish USA's hands were clean and that we were a country who strove for a strong international community, but we don't. We strive for more power and more money and more dominance, even f it means completely festabalizing someone else's home that was otherwise relatively well off (think libya, which after our run their is now a failed state)


Indeed, I think think the most patriotic thing you can do is question the governments agenda in all matters, especially warfare. The least is to take everything at face value.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 16, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Well if I missed his point then I apologize but I'm still not seeing it. I wish I knew how to high light in red  a sentence in a post. He says if they attack us it will be our own governments fault for training them. Please tell me where I'm mis interpreting this.



In the tool bar where you would write your post is a bunch of options. To the right of size is the letter A and that will allow you to change the color of whatever text you want.


----------



## shenky (Sep 16, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Well if I missed his point then I apologize but I'm still not seeing it. I wish I knew how to high light in red  a sentence in a post. He says if they attack us it will be our own governments fault for training them. Please tell me where I'm mis interpreting this.



In other words, if they attack us, we should admit that it is only with our help that they rose to the powerful group that allowed them to be able to. It is only with our funding and weaponry and even training that allowed them to get this far. Maybe I should have written it differently; in the tone of voice I was imagining. It read it in, it did not sound inflammatory


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 16, 2014)

So in a reported post, ISIS members are in Mexico only a few miles away from US border. Plans of potential car bombings on US soil. ..............But to know concern to media officials however the biggest concern is Officials report that increased numbers of militia members are showing up along the Texas-Mexico border. The border patrol says the growing number of militia members is an increasing concern for them. A new website called 'Patriots Information Hotline' says there are about 16 militias along the border in Texas and they are encouraging more to come.
Our Govt officials will not take care of the problem, so why cant it citizens then??  Yet that is of more concern. WTF!!!


----------



## snake (Sep 16, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> So in a reported post, ISIS members are in Mexico only a few miles away from US border. Plans of potential car bombings on US soil. ..............But to know concern to media officials however the biggest concern is Officials report that increased numbers of militia members are showing up along the Texas-Mexico border. The border patrol says the growing number of militia members is an increasing concern for them. A new website called 'Patriots Information Hotline' says there are about 16 militias along the border in Texas and they are encouraging more to come.
> Our Govt officials will not take care of the problem, so why cant it citizens then??  Yet that is of more concern. WTF!!!



Those guys are the modern day Minutemen. Thank God for everyone who fought and continue to fight for the 2nd amendment. Obama gets his way, they will be armed with slingshots.


----------



## shenky (Sep 16, 2014)

snake said:


> Those guys are the modern day Minutemen. Thank God for everyone who fought and continue to fight for the 2nd amendment. Obama gets his way, they will be armed with slingshots.



It's crazy how willing people are to give up their rights to bear arms. It's nt even about the guns, it's about giving up your rights. Guns first, ten what? Freedom to assemble? Of speech?


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 16, 2014)

shenky said:


> In other words, if they attack us, we should admit that it is only with our help that they rose to the powerful group that allowed them to be able to. It is only with our funding and weaponry and even training that allowed them to get this far. Maybe I should have written it differently; in the tone of voice I was imagining. It read it in, it did not sound inflammatory



It is true shenky the Obamas retarded clueless move of pulling us out of Iraq has allowed ISIS to take that country over. This is a prime example of why we need to be dominant in the world. 
We may strive for the money,the power and the dominance in the world. They're are a lot of evil F cks in the world and if we don't go and take it, then someone else will and it's better for the world that it's us. 
Look at how Russia is acting up with Obama's passive relaxed state. Look what ISIS did to Iraq because we pulled out prematurely. Look at China taunting our ships with aggressive military fly by's.  Litterally flying right across the front of one of our ships only 50 feet above with the belly of the aircraft facing in a way to show it's weapons. In other words saying F you to America. 
If we stay weak like this president is making us,the world will take the opportunity to crush us so we will never be strong  again. Then people will be singing a different tune. 
We've eased up with this president. The world hasn't become friendlier with us for it, they are coming at us.


----------



## snake (Sep 16, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> It is true shenky the Obamas retarded clueless move of pulling us out of Iraq has allowed ISIS to take that country over. This is a prime example of why we need to be dominant in the world.
> We may strive for the money,the power and the dominance in the world. They're are a lot of evil F cks in the world and if we don't go and take it, then someone else will and it's better for the world that it's us.
> Look at how Russia is acting up with Obama's passive relaxed state. Look what ISIS did to Iraq because we pulled out prematurely. Look at China taunting our ships with aggressive military fly by's.  Litterally flying right across the front of one of our ships only 50 feet above with the belly of the aircraft facing in a way to show it's weapons. In other words saying F you to America.
> If we stay weak like this president is making us,the world will take the opportunity to crush us so we will never be strong  again. Then people will be singing a different tune.
> We've eased up with this president. The world hasn't become friendlier with us for it, they are coming at us.



I'm with ya Bro. I'm a nature boy and if there's one thing nature has shown me it there can be only one at the top if harmony is to exists. When too many are fighting for the top dog, there is no pecking order, it's complete chaos. It's actually better for the pack or in humans the society, when everyone has an order and a place to eat. We should be merciful only to the extent of their submission and at no time enable them to think we are weak. I truly think there is enough for everyone to eat at the kill, but God damn it, we eat first.


----------



## snake (Sep 16, 2014)

shenky said:


> It's crazy how willing people are to give up their rights to bear arms. It's nt even about the guns, it's about giving up your rights. Guns first, ten what? Freedom to assemble? Of speech?


Ya, my wife went off to me about why someone needs to have a semi-auto. I told her it's the persons right, protected under the 2nd amendment and if she decides not to have one, that's also her right. It went on for awhile until I said you can't pick and choose the amendments you like and only apply them. I told her if that was the case, I'm removing the 19th; now you have no say. She had to google it to get mad at me.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm gonna pack and move to Bora Bora and not have to worry about this shit.


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 17, 2014)

snake said:


> Ya, my wife went off to me about why someone needs to have a semi-auto. I told her it's the persons right, protected under the 2nd amendment and if she decides not to have one, that's also her right. It went on for awhile until I said you can't pick and choose the amendments you like and only apply them. I told her if that was the case, I'm removing the 19th; now you have no say. She had to google it to get mad at me.



That's hilarious


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Sep 17, 2014)

If guns kill people, pencils write papers...


----------



## graniteman (Sep 17, 2014)

shenky said:


> You absolutely missed my point, but I ask myself the same question - "what's with this shit today"; the masses unquestioningly watch their mainstream news station like every situation is simply us vs them or good guy bad guy, when it's always do much more complex. No one is sympathizing with the psychopathic radicals, we are questioning how it got so out of hand and why we are getting involved and in almost every instance, you can follow the money trail.  I truly wish USA's hands were clean and that we were a country who strove for a strong international community, but we don't. We strive for more power and more money and more dominance, even f it means completely festabalizing someone else's home that was otherwise relatively well off (think libya, which after our run their is now a failed state)
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, I think think the most patriotic thing you can do is question the governments agenda in all matters, especially warfare. The least is to take everything at face value.




I think this is a bit short sighted thinking. Civilization has been battling these cavemen since they invented their religion, which by the way is stole from The Jews and Christians with some really bizarre stuff added in by their pedophile, robber, thief and plunderer mohamed. Christianity outdates islam by thousands of years Judaism by even more. The lands the muslims claim..were owned and occupied by Jews and Christians LONG before they made up their religion. 
Study history and you will see exactly who and why we will battle them to we utterly destroy them or them us.

This is Col. Allen West actually answering the question the politicians around would not touch because of political correctness


----------



## graniteman (Sep 17, 2014)

I Know most videos are bla bla bla but i encourage yo uto watch this. He hits the nail perfectly on the head and it's only a few minutes and worth the knowledge gained.


----------



## shenky (Sep 17, 2014)

graniteman said:


> I think this is a bit short sighted thinking. Civilization has been battling these cavemen since they invented their religion, which by the way is stole from The Jews and Christians with some really bizarre stuff added in by their pedophile, robber, thief and plunderer mohamed. Christianity outdates islam by thousands of years Judaism by even more. The lands the muslims claim..were owned and occupied by Jews and Christians LONG before they made up their religion.
> Study history and you will see exactly who and why we will battle them to we utterly destroy them or them us.
> 
> This is Col. Allen West actually answering the question the politicians around would not touch because of political correctness


 
It's only short sighted if you take it out of context - we're talking about ISIS here, not the perpetual civil wars in the Middle East.

What you are trying to point out is correct, however - the Middle East has been ****ed up for a long time. It's more ****ed up than ever before, though, and unfortunately US's involvement is partially to blame.

If my words sound harsh or unpatriotic, I apologize. I love this country; I just don't like the people who run the show


----------



## graniteman (Sep 18, 2014)

shenky said:


> It's only short sighted if you take it out of context - we're talking about ISIS here, not the perpetual civil wars in the Middle East.
> 
> What you are trying to point out is correct, however - the Middle East has been ****ed up for a long time. It's more ****ed up than ever before, though, and unfortunately US's involvement is partially to blame.
> 
> If my words sound harsh or unpatriotic, I apologize. I love this country; I just don't like the people who run the show



Ohh I agree, I love My Country and hate my govt.  I would say it's not the middle east that is the problem, it's just a stretch of land. It's muslims plain and simple that can not live with others. Look at all the conflicts around the world and 9 of 10 are muslims.

The ''America's involvement '' is to blame is just a liberal talking point. How do you explain all the conflicts and attacks before Iraq?


----------



## shenky (Sep 18, 2014)

graniteman said:


> Ohh I agree, I love My Country and hate my govt.  I would say it's not the middle east that is the problem, it's just a stretch of land. It's muslims plain and simple that can not live with others. Look at all the conflicts around the world and 9 of 10 are muslims.
> 
> The ''America's involvement '' is to blame is just a liberal talking point. How do you explain all the conflicts and attacks before Iraq?



You keep taking what I write, oversimplifying it, then arguing against that...

Middle Eastern conflicts are multifaceted and complex. There are so many different reasons why the people There can't get along.


----------



## Big Worm (Sep 18, 2014)

I love 5 page Internet arguments about politics and religion. 

Here's my take on it. **** them and anyone else who wants to kill me or my family.  No other discussion needed. If you want to kill me, I will kill you.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 18, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> I love 5 page Internet arguments about politics and religion.
> 
> Here's my take on it. **** them and anyone else who wants to kill me or my family.  No other discussion needed. If you want to kill me, I will kill you.



/close thread.


----------



## snake (Sep 18, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> I love 5 page Internet arguments about politics and religion.
> 
> Here's my take on it. **** them and anyone else who wants to kill me or my family.  No other discussion needed. If you want to kill me, I will kill you.


BW,
Don't take this the wrong way but can you really do that? Are you prepared in such a manner that you could protect both yourself and your family? This may not be you BW, but most peoples idea of protecting their family is a Louisville Slugger under the bed. That just won't cut it.


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 18, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> /close thread.



Why close the thread? This is a topic that should be a major concern for every American.  The more knowledge everyone has on this threat to our lives and our country  the better off we will be. I don't see a problem with everyone sharing their thoughts and adding what they know. Its also a sensitive subject. Its ok to let people vent some. Silencing the conversation to the threat that's upon us is more damaging and harmful. I don't think anyone here is really holding any harsh feelings towards anyone over a little bit of a heated debate or discussion. 
Hopefully in the end more Americans will voice out about this instead of being silent and doing nothing. There may not be a whole lot the common American can do, but just making others more aware is something.  
How many of you actually watched the whole video at the beginning of this thread? The last 20 minutes was very disturbing to me an is something I was completely unaware of. She spoke about how the Muslim radicals are infiltrating our colleges, high schools and even middle schools targeting our young to indoctrinate them with there agenda. 
I'd actually like to see how many of you were concerned enough about the threat to this country to have watched the entire video. I posted it because it gives you a good insight on these radicals and their agenda and the threat to us by them from a middle eastern woman who lived it and witnessed it. Not just from some main stream journalist. 
Please click on this post below if you were one of the ones who watched the entire video.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 18, 2014)

Pretty sure Matrix was just joking around as a way of agreeing with BWs statement JAX.  Pretty sure were all glad its being discussed.

Im concerned...  but Im in no way prepared for all hell to break loose.  All I have is a Browning Hi Power that I loaned out to my sister.


----------



## Big Worm (Sep 18, 2014)

snake said:


> BW,
> Don't take this the wrong way but can you really do that? Are you prepared in such a manner that you could protect both yourself and your family? This may not be you BW, but most peoples idea of protecting their family is a Louisville Slugger under the bed. That just won't cut it.



Yes.  Without a doubt.


----------



## snake (Sep 19, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Yes.  Without a doubt.



Good BW, then you knew where I was coming from. Stay sharp and stay safe my friend!


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 20, 2014)

joliver said:


> Always a devil's advocate in the group. "Somehow this has to be the US' fault....you are all hate mongers. Those sweet ISIS characters couldn't possibly be in the wrong."
> 
> Every retort you make in their defense should be rebutted with a beheading video of some poor liberal aid worker trying to help people--that some tech savvy barbarian shot on an iPhone.



why'd you torch my 'reputation', i'm not aloud to think some muslims arn't violent?


----------



## Joliver (Sep 20, 2014)

lafdigs said:


> why'd you torch my 'reputation', i'm not aloud to think some muslims arn't violent?



Am I not allowed to torch a reputation for an opinion that I find obnoxious?


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 20, 2014)

1st time I've seen someone on this form with red bars lol


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 20, 2014)

Bottom Line is this: Our Country that our Grandfathers, and Fathers fought for, died for, lost close friends and family for has become too soft, too politically correct and Will never be the same. Period.  This great Country has provided opportunity for all walks of life, to advance ahead and raise a family, built on diversity.  But a so called diverse sector, see nothing more then the demise of the U.S. .....well then its time for you to go. This isnt about what cross section of a certain ethnicity is good compared to bad.  This is about a proven threat on Our fukin soil.  Until we can figure out who you are, sorry we may be a little weary.  We have good reason to be.


----------



## graniteman (Sep 20, 2014)

shenky said:


> You keep taking what I write, oversimplifying it, then arguing against that...
> 
> Middle Eastern conflicts are multifaceted and complex. There are so many different reasons why the people There can't get along.



Please do tell  your reasoning, I actually like to hear why people think these cavemen from the 7th century can't get along or why they have it so tough with their Billions in petro dollars. Other than blaming America for all their problems I haven't seen any others. Not being argumentative just pointing out the obvious. TBH I think you are the one ''over simplifying'' by simply saying , ''there are lots of reasons'' they can't get along with anyone? 





AlphaD said:


> Bottom Line is this: Our Country that our Grandfathers, and Fathers fought for, died for, lost close friends and family for has become too soft, too politically correct and Will never be the same. Period.  This great Country has provided opportunity for all walks of life, to advance ahead and raise a family, built on diversity.  But a so called diverse sector, see nothing more then the demise of the U.S. .....well then its time for you to go. This isnt about what cross section of a certain ethnicity is good compared to bad.  This is about a proven threat on Our fukin soil.  Until we can figure out who you are, sorry we may be a little weary.  We have good reason to be.



Good Post Alpha, I always wonder if we could handle a WWII style war with this soft PC thinking so prevalent in America nowdays. We can't even bring our leaders to say we're at war with muslims! Let's profile lil old white ladies not the bearded guy in a dirty night shirt pointing a ak at us TELLING us he wants to kill Americans and IS coming to a city near you


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 20, 2014)

I went to the rifle range recently and used some of my favorite targets....pic of a guy in a turban with an ak47. 

Max yardage at this range is 100 yards, so I set them out there and shoot the eyes, mouth, and each finger holding the stock with my AR-10. When done with that, I put the targets on the bench and used some normal shoot-n-see targets. 

Some Indians came up to the range (dot not the feather) and saw the targets on the bench and started to get all butthurt about it. I unapologetically informed them they may promptly go **** themselves, I had shed enough blood for this country that I could use that type of target if I wished. Additionally, if they did not like it, they were welcome to return to whatever shithole sandbox they came from. 

I will profile. I will regard others with extreme suspicion. I will not be PC. I do not care, there is no making things better by being understanding. These ****ers understand a couple of things only, life and death. As long as you're alive you have a chance to win.


----------

